# Housing – gut oder nicht so gut?



## Xo-mate (31. März 2006)

Hallo.

Derzeit haben wir einen Root-Server und sind jetzt am überlegen einen eigenen Housing-Server anzulegen, da wir dann für weniger Geld (monatliche Gebühren) mehr Leistung bekommen. Die Anschaffungskosten für den Server selber können getrost vernachlässigt werden, da wir den Server dafür bereits theoretisch haben.

Ist von Housing in irgendeiner Art abzuraten oder gibt es Dinge, auf die man umbedingt achten sollte (außer Sachen wie GB include, max. Watt-Zahl etc.)?

Hat jemand sonst zufällig ein günstigen Anbieter zu bieten?
Danke in voraus für eure Antworten (in der Hoffnung, dass welche kommen).


----------



## Arne Buchwald (31. März 2006)

Hallo,

gegen das Housing spricht soweit nichts.  Anbieter von dedizierten Servern machen ja letztlich auch nichts anderes.

Wenn Interesse besteht, kann ich gerne ein Angebot für den Standort Hannover oder Düsseldorf machen. Bitte einfach mal eine PN / Email schicken, mit der Angabe des real benötigten Traffics.


----------



## Xo-mate (31. März 2006)

jo, danke schonmal.
Ich hab dir ne PN geschrieben


----------



## marcolein (5. April 2006)

Also ich persönlich finde, dass Housing erst ab einer gewissen Anzahl von Servern rechnet. Da sind sicher bessere Angebote dann machbar. Ansonsten sind die Server zu housen teurer als die zu mieten. In den Mietservern ist auch deutlich mehr Traffic drin.


----------

